# Creme de Jamaica Corona Cigar Review - Mild smoke, not so much flavor



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I also got a 5 pack from Famous. Its an easy smoking cigar, with a good draw. I was hoping for more flavor, but its decent for an everyday smoke.

Read the full review here: Creme de Jamaica Corona Cigar Review - Mild smoke, not so much flavor


----------

